# USB card reader not recognized on new Intel Mac! Suggestions?



## Syncopator (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm a very experienced user and own several Macs. I just replaced my PowerBook G4 with a new MacBook Pro (MBP). I used Migration Assistant to copy all files and settings and was pleasantly surprised at how well it worked.

But the MBP doesn't recognize my USB compact flash card reader when inserted. The driver is definitely in place -- but for good measure, I downloaded and installed a fresh copy from the manufacturer -- but still: no go. The LED lights up -- so it's getting power -- but the drive never mounts. Yet, when I plug it into an older PowerBook (also running Tiger), it works fine.

Is this possibly an Intel-compatibility issue? I know that applications had to be updated, but I hadn't heard that drivers like this were affected. The manufacturer (Delkin) hasn't updated the driver for 2 or 3 years, but there are various ways to interpret that (could be the drivers don't need updating, or could be negligence).

Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd say that the intel system is causing problems. Programs can run under Rosetta, but Rosetta won't run those background system type things if they're PPC. You'll need to use card reader with universal drivers, install bootcamp, or use a PPC mac.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it's unlikely that you have a driver issue.
You can check in the System Profiler/USB tab. You should see the card reader as some kind of USB device. Disconnect any other USB devices, and click Refresh from the View menu. If the card reader is not listed, you may have a power problem with the USB ports, not unknown on the MBPro with various types of devices, both USB and FireWire. If you have an external powered USB hub, you could try that. Might help. If you need better portability, you may need to try a different brand of card reader.


----------



## Syncopator (Dec 1, 2006)

It was the driver. A reattempt to mount that drive (CF card) produced an error message, stating that "this extension cannot be used... Please reinstall or check for an update from the developer."

In the meantime, I just bought a newer multi-card reader, plugged it in, and it just worked, right out of the box.

Thanks again....


----------



## pres (Jan 20, 2007)

Syncopator said:


> In the meantime, I just bought a newer multi-card reader, plugged it in, and it just worked, right out of the box.



I'd like to *not* throw more money at a multi-card reader beyond the one I've used for
about 2 years.  It was fine on a Mac OS 8 (or 9) system, but Lexar has completely abandoned
that model.

Anyone know of "adaptable" USB drivers that have a reputation for working with old Lexar
devices?  (I'll supply more details if wanted)


----------



## Syncopator (Jan 20, 2007)

pres said:


> I'd like to *not* throw more money at a multi-card reader beyond the one I've used for
> about 2 years.  It was fine on a Mac OS 8 (or 9) system, but Lexar has completely abandoned
> that model.
> 
> ...



This probably isn't the answer you want, but the new multi-reader i bought was like $20. You'll spend more than the equivalent of that much in time, searching for drivers. IMHO, at that price, it's so much easier to just buy a new reader and move on.


----------



## jbistrong (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the same problem right now. . .I also tried to connect directly to the camera. . .still nothing is showing up. I went to the apple store--they hooked up the reader--didn't work---booted up the computer from another disk--still didn't work. Tried my reader on the laptops in the store--it worked fine. They replaced my machine with a new one and transferred all my info for me. . .I get home and have the same problem. I'm here at the store and they seem to not know what to do. If this is just a matter of buying a new reader, then why won't the machine read from the camera? Please help. (Compact flash--quad Imac) Oh, wait a minute---this thread is dated. Ooops. Hopefully, someone can still point me in the right direction.


Thanks 

Jared


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a simple plain, $5 USB Compact Flash card reader that works fine with all the Intel Macs I have used. I would just get a newer USB Compact Flash card reader, and then you don't need drivers or anything!


----------

